# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کسایی که کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام کردین این پیام براتون اومده؟داوطلب گرامی آزمون سراسری سوال

## Baran_98

داوطلب گرامی آزمون سراسری
سوالات آزمون برای نظام ۶_۳_۳ و سایر نظام های آموزشی متفاوت خواهد بود.
برای تائید نظام آموزشی و اطلاعات ثبت نام از تاریخ ۱۹_۲۲ اسفند ب سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه نمایید
راستی من دیپلم سال ۹۵ هستم و پیش دانشگاهی رو خوندم 
کافی نت گفت باید نظام ۶_۳_۳ رو انتخاب کنی چون
 نظام جدید که کلا اونایی هستن که کلاس ۶ خوندن و پیش دانشگاهی ندارن و
 نظام قدیم هم میشه سال ۸۴ و اینا
 شما که پیش دانشگاهی خوندی ۶_۳_۳ هستی درست گفته؟
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ղiκi

آره برای منم اومد این پیامک
3-3-6مگه نظام جدید نیست؟چون ما نظام قدیما که ششم نخوندیم5-3-4 بودیم

----------


## Baran_98

منم نمیدونم  :Yahoo (4): 
موقع ثبت نام سه تا گزینه بود اونی که تو کافی نت ثبت نام میکرد بهم صفحه ثبت نام رو نشون داد
 نظام جدید که هیچی داوطلبای جدید هستن اونایی که 6 ام رو خوندن
 ولی نظام قدیم رو تو پرانتز جلوش ی همچین چیزی نوشته بود(آن دسته از داوطلبانی که سال ۸۴ یا قبل آن دیپلم گرفته اند...)
فقط ی گزینه میموند برا من که ۹۵ دیپلم گرفتم  نظام ۳_۳_۶

----------


## HossEin_v

> داوطلب گرامی آزمون سراسری
> سوالات آزمون برای نظام ۶_۳_۳ و سایر نظام های آموزشی متفاوت خواهد بود.
> برای تائید نظام آموزشی و اطلاعات ثبت نام از تاریخ ۱۹_۲۲ اسفند ب سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه نمایید
> راستی من دیپلم سال ۹۵ هستم و پیش دانشگاهی رو خوندم 
> کافی نت گفت باید نظام ۶_۳_۳ رو انتخاب کنی چون
>  نظام جدید که کلا اونایی هستن که کلاس ۶ خوندن و پیش دانشگاهی ندارن و
>  نظام قدیم هم میشه سال ۸۴ و اینا
>  شما که پیش دانشگاهی خوندی ۶_۳_۳ هستی درست گفته؟


سلام

این پیام برا منم اومده، چیز خاصی نیست فقط یه یادآوریه برا کسایی که اشتباه وارد کردن قبلا و میخوان ویرایش کنن

جسارتا کافی نت هم غلط کرده!! شما باید گزینه ی سالی واحدی رو انتخاب کنی! نه نظام قدیم هستی نه 6-3-3

----------


## amirosein

> داوطلب گرامی آزمون سراسری
> سوالات آزمون برای نظام ۶_۳_۳ و سایر نظام های آموزشی متفاوت خواهد بود.
> برای تائید نظام آموزشی و اطلاعات ثبت نام از تاریخ ۱۹_۲۲ اسفند ب سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه نمایید
> راستی من دیپلم سال ۹۵ هستم و پیش دانشگاهی رو خوندم 
> کافی نت گفت باید نظام ۶_۳_۳ رو انتخاب کنی چون
>  نظام جدید که کلا اونایی هستن که کلاس ۶ خوندن و پیش دانشگاهی ندارن و
>  نظام قدیم هم میشه سال ۸۴ و اینا
>  شما که پیش دانشگاهی خوندی ۶_۳_۳ هستی درست گفته؟


6-3-3  همون نظام جدید ها هستن.  ما (نظام قدیم ها) میشیم  سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی که همون صفحه اول ثبت نام هم باید همین گزینه رو انتخاب میکردین.  این پیامک هم برا همه رفته چه نظام جدیدا چه قدیم که عاقا اگه اشتباه زدین بیاین اصلاح کنید :Yahoo (112):

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

برا منم اومد...
فکر کنم یه فرصت دو روزه دادن برای ویرایش اطلاعات یا ثبت نام دوباره........ :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Baran_98

:Yahoo (21): 
الان که پست ها رو خوندم یادم اومد  
درسته من اشتباه گرفتم  ۶_۳_۳ و سالی واحدی رو 
کافی نت هم همون سالی واحدی رو گفت انتخاب کنم

----------


## Elahe_

كسايي كه پيش دانشگاهي خوندن ميشن ترمي-واحدي

----------


## Baran_98

بله درسته من اشتباه گرفتم ۶_۳_۳ و سالی واحدی 
اصلا اسم سالی واحدی یادم نبود...
 :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام واس همه فرستادن 
برای اطمینان از درست وارد کردن نظام ،چون قضیه مهمیه ...و سوالا متفاوته*

----------


## farhadhamidi

آره برا همه اومده
فراکد|آموزش نرم افزارهای تخصصی مهندسی مکانیک

----------


## salim7174

> 6-3-3  همون نظام جدید ها هستن.  ما (نظام قدیم ها) میشیم  سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی که همون صفحه اول ثبت نام هم باید همین گزینه رو انتخاب میکردین.  این پیامک هم برا همه رفته چه نظام جدیدا چه قدیم که عاقا اگه اشتباه زدین بیاین اصلاح کنید


اگه اشتباه نزده باشین هم باید ویرایش کنین چون یه گزینه تایید واسش اضافه کردن منم نمیخواستم ویرایش کنم ولی گفتم شاید تغییر کرده باشه و دیدم تغییر کرده زیر شماره 18 باید تیک مربوطه رو بزنین

----------


## MehranWilson

> اگه اشتباه نزده باشین هم باید ویرایش کنین چون یه گزینه تایید واسش اضافه کردن منم نمیخواستم ویرایش کنم ولی گفتم شاید تغییر کرده باشه و دیدم تغییر کرده زیر شماره 18 باید تیک مربوطه رو بزنین


کل ملت میگن فقط واسه یادآوری گفته تو میای قصه ی حسین کرد شسبتری میگی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MehranWilson

این پیامکی که سازمان سنجش برای داوطلبین کنکور۹۸ ارسال کرده به چه معناست؟


◀️ سازمان سنجش برای اینکه داوطلبین نظام جدید و قدیم در فرایند ثبت نام به درستی ثبت نام کرده باشند این پیام را ارسال کرده که داوطلبین در هنگام توزیع و دریافت سوالات در جلسه آزمون به مشکل برنخورند .


◀️ داوطلبین نظام جدید باید در فرم ثبت نام خود عبارت"نظام آموزش ۳-۳-۶" درج شده و داوطلبین نظام قدیم باید در فرم ثبت نام خود عبارت "نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی" درج شده باشد؛


 اگر برگه ثبت نام شما به این نحو نیست از ۱۹ تا ۲۲ اسفند فرصت ویرایش دارید .

----------


## artim

> کل ملت میگن فقط واسه یادآوری گفته تو میای قصه ی حسین کرد شسبتری میگی؟


دوست عزیز داره درست میگه ایشون یک گزینه اضافه شده کافیه فقط چک کنی تا خودت ببینی
باید تیک گزینه مربوطه رو بزنی

----------


## artim

> اگه اشتباه نزده باشین هم باید ویرایش کنین چون یه گزینه تایید واسش اضافه کردن منم نمیخواستم ویرایش کنم ولی گفتم شاید تغییر کرده باشه و دیدم تغییر کرده زیر شماره 18 باید تیک مربوطه رو بزنین


کاملا درسته

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اگه اشتباه نزده باشین هم باید ویرایش کنین چون یه گزینه تایید واسش اضافه کردن منم نمیخواستم ویرایش کنم ولی گفتم شاید تغییر کرده باشه و دیدم تغییر کرده زیر شماره 18 باید تیک مربوطه رو بزنین


سلام

ببخشین منظورتون از تیک مربوطه همین تیتر مشکیه توی عکسه ؟! چون چیز دیگه ای اضافه نشده بود

----------


## milad475

من الان با کافی نتی که ثبت نام کردم تماس گرفتم گفت اگه تو برگه پرینت خورده ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی دیگه نیازی نیست به سایت مراجعه کنی... باز یه سری دوستان میگن باید برید تایید کنید،
حالا دقیقن چیکار کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## artim

لطفا سختش نکنید
پایین گزینه 18 یک مربع هست که نوع سوالات ازمونی که میخواید بدین رو نوشته اگه صحیح انتخاب کردین نظام اتون رو اون مربع رو تیک بزنین و دکمه ثبت پایین صفحه رو بزنید

----------


## Churchill

این تاییدیه نوع سوال هاست  برید تایید کنید کلاٌ 1000 تومن بیشتر نمیشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> این تاییدیه نوع سوال هاست  برید تایید کنید کلاٌ 1000 تومن بیشتر نمیشه


فقط یه گزینه داره 
عکسشو گرفتم بالا گذاشتم
همونو میزنیم ؟

----------


## Amir79vt

آدرس سایتی که باید بریم تایید کنیم رو میشه بدین ؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آدرس سایتی که باید بریم تایید کنیم رو میشه بدین ؟


سایت سنجشه دیگه 
قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات

----------


## Amir79vt

ببخشید شماره سریال ثبت نام پیام نور من 10 رقمیه 

اونو هم باید برم تایید کنم ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ببخشید شماره سریال ثبت نام پیام نور من 10 رقمیه 
> 
> اونو هم باید برم تایید کنم ؟


نه دیگه یه تاییدیه کلی هس 

میرین قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری ثبت نام رو میزنید و بقیه مراحل بعد تو فرم آخریه زیر گزینه 18 یه متن نارنجی رنگ نوشته اگه نظام انتخابیتون درسته تیکش رو میزنید بعد گزینه ثبت و ازش پرینت میگیرید
چون اون گزینه ئه اضافه میشه به برگه تو پرینت

----------


## Amir79vt

> نه دیگه یه تاییدیه کلی هس 
> 
> میرین قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری ثبت نام رو میزنید و بقیه مراحل بعد تو فرم آخریه زیر گزینه 18 یه متن نارنجی رنگ نوشته اگه نظام انتخابیتون درسته تیکش رو میزنید بعد گزینه ثبت و ازش پرینت میگیرید
> چون اون گزینه ئه اضافه میشه به برگه تو پرینت


مرسی :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## konkor98

ابن جمله باید در برگه ثبت نام ثبت بشه بعد از تیک زدن ؟
داوطلب گرامي با توجه به اينكه سوالات آزمون سراسري براي «نظام 6-3-3» و «ساير نظام هاي آموزشي» متفاوت خواهد بود؛ با توجه به نظام آموزشي انتخاب شده، شما پاسخگوي سوالات «ساير نظام هاي آموزشي (سالي-واحدي ، ترمي-واحدي ، نظام قديم و ...) » خواهيد بود

----------


## konkor98

> این تاییدیه نوع سوال هاست  برید تایید کنید کلاٌ 1000 تومن بیشتر نمیشه


برای من پول نخواست ک :Yahoo (39):

----------


## milad475

> برای من پول نخواست ک


این هزار تومن که دوستمون گفت هزینه ی پرینت جدیده که کافی نت میده.

----------


## milad475

> ابن جمله باید در برگه ثبت نام ثبت بشه بعد از تیک زدن ؟
> داوطلب گرامي با توجه به اينكه سوالات آزمون سراسري براي «نظام 6-3-3» و «ساير نظام هاي آموزشي» متفاوت خواهد بود؛ با توجه به نظام آموزشي انتخاب شده، شما پاسخگوي سوالات «ساير نظام هاي آموزشي (سالي-واحدي ، ترمي-واحدي ، نظام قديم و ...) » خواهيد بود


اره باید دقیقن این جمله تو پرینت جدید که از کافی نت میگیرید بیاد.

----------


## Amirkhan21

حالا این واجبه تیک زدنش؟؟من پرسیدم گفتن مهم نیست ...اجباریه یا خیر

----------


## milad475

> حالا این واجبه تیک زدنش؟؟من پرسیدم گفتن مهم نیست ...اجباریه یا خیر


اره برو بزن خیال خودتو راحت کن هزار تومن هزینه ی پرینت میشه. همین...

----------


## Tiinaaa

> اره برو بزن خیال خودتو راحت کن هزار تومن هزینه ی پرینت میشه. همین...
> نظام قدیم هستی یا جدید؟


اقا میلاد ینی چی این پرینت الان واجبه؟؟
کارسختی نبود من خودم تو خونه انجامش دادم ولی پرینت نگرفتم از صفحه جدید
واقعا این پرینت گرفتنه واجبه؟

----------


## Tiinaaa

اقا یکی بیاد منو متقاعد کنه
این پرینته الان باید باشه
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad475

> اقا میلاد ینی چی این پرینت الان واجبه؟؟
> کارسختی نبود من خودم تو خونه انجامش دادم ولی پرینت نگرفتم از صفحه جدید
> واقعا این پرینت گرفتنه واجبه؟


 تینا خانوم  اگه تیک رو زدین و ثبت کردین دیگه کار تمومه... من خودمم میتونستم تو خونه انجام بدم ولی باز رفتم کافی نت انجام دادم.که پرینت جدید بهم بده. من جای شما باشم پرینت هم میگیرم.هزار تومن هزینش بیشتر نشد.به نظرم پرینت بگیرید بهتره.

----------


## آقای رضائیان

چرا پرینت؟؟؟؟؟؟اظلاعات که تغییری نمیکنه

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> اقا یکی بیاد منو متقاعد کنه
> این پرینته الان باید باشه


بعید میدونم  پرینت نیازی باشه.اطلاعات که تغییری نمیکنه.
من تیک رو زدم صفحه نهایی که اومد چک کردم چیزی که نیاز هست اون دو تا کد بالا صفحه هست که تغییری نمیکنه.مگه غیر از اینه؟
همون پرینت که موقع ثبت نام اصلی گرفتی کافیه
حالا اگه کسی میگه که لازمه یه دلیل قانع کننده بیاره شاید ما هم داریم اشتباه میکنیم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> بعید میدونم  پرینت نیازی باشه.اطلاعات که تغییری نمیکنه.
> من تیک رو زدم صفحه نهایی که اومد چک کردم چیزی که نیاز هست اون دو تا کد بالا صفحه هست که تغییری نمیکنه.مگه غیر از اینه؟
> همون پرینت که موقع ثبت نام اصلی گرفتی کافیه
> حالا اگه کسی میگه که لازمه یه دلیل قانع کننده بیاره شاید ما هم داریم اشتباه میکنیم


منم الان ویرایش کردم اون کدها تغییری نکردن ..پس نیازی به پرینت مجدد نیست
کارت ورود به جلسه هم که با همون کدها گرفته میشه و ربطی به این فرم که داریم نداره

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

سلام.کجارو باید ویرایش کنم؟من الان وارد سایت شدم چیزی اضافا نشده.بند ۱۸ هم که میگید اتومات خودش سالی واحدی رو زده بود من نمیتونستم تغییر بدم.لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## آقای رضائیان

> سلام.کجارو باید ویرایش کنم؟من الان وارد سایت شدم چیزی اضافا نشده.بند ۱۸ هم که میگید اتومات خودش سالی واحدی رو زده بود من نمیتونستم تغییر بدم.لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه


وارد قسمت ثبت نام سنجش که شدی برو قسمت ویرایش اونجا نوع سوالات رو انتخاب که کردی شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری رو تایپ کن  وارد شو  تو این صفحه اگه اطلاعاتت درسته گزینه صحیح رو تیک بزن و تایید کن برو صفحه بعد تو این صفحه تو قسمت 18 نوع سوالات  همونجور که قبلا انتخاب کردی تیک خورده اما زیر این مورد یک جمله زرد رنگ (فکر کنم)نوشته که اگه نوع سوالات رو درست انخاب کردی باید اونو تیک بزنی و تایید و تمام

----------


## MehranWilson



----------


## Blue Girly.N

شما اسکرین شات بگیر که فقط داشته باشی اطلاعت ثبت شده رو همین!

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام 

دیشب من رفتم کافی نت برگه اصلی ثبت نامو نشون دادم به کافی نتی که ثبت نام کرده بودم
گفتم واسشون جریانو 
گفت لازم نیست  
برگه رو خودمم نگاه که کردم واسم نوشته بود سالی واحدی گفت پس درسته دیگه لازم نیست ویرایش کنی

----------


## milad475

> سلام 
> 
> دیشب من رفتم کافی نت برگه اصلی ثبت نامو نشون دادم به کافی نتی که ثبت نام کرده بودم
> گفتم واسشون جریانو 
> گفت لازم نیست  
> برگه رو خودمم نگاه که کردم واسم نوشته بود سالی واحدی گفت پس درسته دیگه لازم نیست ویرایش کنی


یه گزینه پایین بند ۱۸ اضافه شده.. باید تیک بزنی اونو. پرینت جدیدم بگیر. موفق باشی.

----------


## the best dream

> اقا میلاد ینی چی این پرینت الان واجبه؟؟
> کارسختی نبود من خودم تو خونه انجامش دادم ولی پرینت نگرفتم از صفحه جدید
> واقعا این پرینت گرفتنه واجبه؟


منم پرینت نگرفتم
فکر نکنم واجب باشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ifmvi

*دوستان تیک رو که زدید براتون پیامک ویرایش اومد ؟*

----------


## ղiκi

> *دوستان تیک رو که زدید براتون پیامک ویرایش اومد ؟*


آره اومد

----------


## POKER

مگه ترکیب فوتباله لعنتی .......

----------


## blue-sun

سلام به برای اون هایی که کارت ثبت نام با امکان پیامک خریدن میاد چیز مهمی نیست فقط برای اطمینان یک نگاه دیگه بنداز که اطلاعات اشتباه نباشه همین. خوش باشی.

----------


## Shojaie

سلام يه سوال دارم لطفا جواب بديد من همسرم تو كنكور ثبت نام كرده پيش دانشگاهي نداره ديپلم فني داره و مدرك كارداني داره موقع ثبت تام هم همينارو زديم الان براش اس ام اس زدن كه محل اخذ مدرك پيش دانشگاهي كدش اشتباه وارد شده الان چيكار كنيم ما؟؟چي بزنيم؟؟اخه پيش نداره كه بخوايم محلشم بزنيم چك كرديم همه اطلاعاتم درست وارد شده

----------


## milad475

> سلام يه سوال دارم لطفا جواب بديد من همسرم تو كنكور ثبت نام كرده پيش دانشگاهي نداره ديپلم فني داره و مدرك كارداني داره موقع ثبت تام هم همينارو زديم الان براش اس ام اس زدن كه محل اخذ مدرك پيش دانشگاهي كدش اشتباه وارد شده الان چيكار كنيم ما؟؟چي بزنيم؟؟اخه پيش نداره كه بخوايم محلشم بزنيم چك كرديم همه اطلاعاتم درست وارد شده


با پشتیبانی سنجش تماس بگیرید.

----------


## Shojaie

ميشه لطفا شمارشو بفرستيد؟؟

----------


## milad475

> ميشه لطفا شمارشو بفرستيد؟؟


بله حتمن.

----------


## Mrya

من امروز پیامش اومد برام گفتم چرت و پرته :Yahoo (4): 
باز خوبه سری زدم ب این تاپیک خدا رحم کرد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

عاغا ما نظام قدیما همون سالی واحدی رو باید میزدیم دیگه نه؟

----------


## milad475

> عاغا ما نظام قدیما همون سالی واحدی رو باید میزدیم دیگه نه؟


اره سالی واحدی یا همون ترمی واحدی.
درضمن بند ۱۸ هم باید برید تایید کنید و پرینت جدید بگیرید که یه عبارت داخل پرینت جدید اضافه میشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## Baran_98

دوستان که ویرایش رو انجام دادید 
میشه لطفا فقط از قسمتی که میگین اضافه شده ی عکس بدین؟یا بگین دقیقا چ متنی اضافه شده
من ویرایش انجام دادم ولی ی معدل کاردانی هم اضافه شده :/ البته جلوش خالیه ولی خب واسه چی اضافه شده

----------


## milad475

> دوستان که ویرایش رو انجام دادید 
> میشه لطفا فقط از قسمتی که میگین اضافه شده ی عکس بدین؟یا بگین دقیقا چ متنی اضافه شده������
> من ویرایش انجام دادم ولی ی معدل کاردانی هم اضافه شده :/ البته جلوش خالیه ولی خب واسه چی اضافه شده������


بفرمایید.این قسمت باید اضافه بشه.

----------


## Baran_98

پس درست انجام دادم 
ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## milad475

> پس درست انجام دادم 
> ممنون از پاسختون


خواهش میکنم.

----------


## bbehzad

خیلی سادست اونایی که 12 هم هستن تیک 633 بقیه هم تیک سایر نظام اموزشی.اگه غیر 633 باشید مینویسه شما سوالات سایر نظامهارو امتحان میدید واگه 633 باشید که نظامجدیده.تایید میکنید.تامام.

----------


## sagad1369

> سلام يه سوال دارم لطفا جواب بديد من همسرم تو كنكور ثبت نام كرده پيش دانشگاهي نداره ديپلم فني داره و مدرك كارداني داره موقع ثبت تام هم همينارو زديم الان براش اس ام اس زدن كه محل اخذ مدرك پيش دانشگاهي كدش اشتباه وارد شده الان چيكار كنيم ما؟؟چي بزنيم؟؟اخه پيش نداره كه بخوايم محلشم بزنيم چك كرديم همه اطلاعاتم درست وارد شده


سلام.منم دیپلم فنی و حرفه ای و مدرک کاردانی دارم.رفتم تو سایت وقتی تیک کنار اونی که گفته دواطلب گرامی اگه این بند درسته تیک بزن وقتی من تیکشو میزنم و تایید میکنم گیر به مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میده که من ندارم پس تیکشو برداشتم و در تنیجه خروج زدم.اما گیزینه ترمی واحدی که انتخاب کردم که زمان ثبن نام همونه درست هستش.شما نونستین اون تیک رو بزنین؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shojaie

> سلام.منم دیپلم فنی و حرفه ای و مدرک کاردانی دارم.رفتم تو سایت وقتی تیک کنار اونی که گفته دواطلب گرامی اگه این بند درسته تیک بزن وقتی من تیکشو میزنم و تایید میکنم گیر به مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میده که من ندارم پس تیکشو برداشتم و در تنیجه خروج زدم.اما گیزینه ترمی واحدی که انتخاب کردم که زمان ثبن نام همونه درست هستش.شما نونستین اون تیک رو بزنین؟؟؟؟


سلام من همسرم با سنجش تماس گرفته گفتن اون كد چيز مهمي نيست و اگر بقيه اطلاعات درسته تيك بزنيد

----------


## sagad1369

> سلام من همسرم با سنجش تماس گرفته گفتن اون كد چيز مهمي نيست و اگر بقيه اطلاعات درسته تيك بزنيد


سلام.مشکل اینه من تیک رومیزنم قبول نمیکنه.میگه باید مردک پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد کنی یعنی تایید نمیشه.جند بار امتحان کردم نشد در نتیجه خروج زو زدم.مال شما هم اینجور یود؟یعنی تیک رو زدین قبول کرد و گزینه تایید رو زدین ازتون پیش رو نخواست؟

----------


## Aghay_halo

سلام برا منم پیامک اومده باید کجا رو ویرایش کنم؟

----------


## milad475

> سلام.مشکل اینه من تیک رومیزنم قبول نمیکنه.میگه باید مردک پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد کنی یعنی تایید نمیشه.جند بار امتحان کردم نشد در نتیجه خروج زو زدم.مال شما هم اینجور یود؟یعنی تیک رو زدین قبول کرد و گزینه تایید رو زدین ازتون پیش رو نخواست؟


داداش با سنجش تماس بگیر خودتو راحت کن.

----------


## sagad1369

> داداش با سنجش تماس بگیر خودتو راحت کن.


سلام.عزیز از صبح دارم زنگ میزنم اشغاله.دیگه خودم موندم توش.چه مسخره بازی دراوردن؟من نظام رو درست انتخاب کردم یعنی همون ترمی واحدی میشه.فقط اگه تایید این تیک رو نزنم بعدا مشکل چی پیش میاد؟حالت عادی که زندگیم ****** رفته  الان زوز کنکور هم بیان بهم نظام جدیدن بدن دیگه دقیق  دقیق ******  میره . :Y (461):

----------


## milad475

> سلام.عزیز از صبح دارم زنگ میزنم اشغاله.دیگه خودم موندم توش.چه مسخره بازی دراوردن؟من نظام رو درست انتخاب کردم یعنی همون ترمی واحدی میشه.فقط اگه تایید این تیک رو نزنم بعدا مشکل چی پیش میاد؟حالت عادی که زندگیم ****** رفته  الان زوز کنکور هم بیان بهم نظام جدیدن بدن دیگه دقیق  دقیق ******  میره .


ببین دوست عزیز من دوتا کافی نت که تماس گرفتم گفتن اگه نظام رو درست انتخاب کردی نیاز نیست تایید بزنی... ولی خودم رفتم انجامش دادم. به هر حال فک نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد مثلن روز کنکور سوالای نظام جدید به شما بدن. اگه تونستی که تیک رو بزن اگرم نتونستی فک نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد چون نظام رو درست انتخاب کردی

----------


## sagad1369

> ببین دوست عزیز من دوتا کافی نت که تماس گرفتم گفتن اگه نظام رو درست انتخاب کردی نیاز نیست تایید بزنی... ولی خودم رفتم انجامش دادم. به هر حال فک نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد مثلن روز کنکور سوالای نظام جدید به شما بدن. اگه تونستی که تیک رو بزن اگرم نتونستی فک نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد چون نظام رو درست انتخاب کردی


ممنون دادش گلم :Y (694):  :Y (694):  :Y (694):  :Y (694): .الان حتی نمیتونم وارد سیستم پاسخ گویی بشم.میگه رمز اشتیاه است.اما درسته دارم وارد میکنم.ک میشه رشته خوبی قبول بشم از دست سنجش راحت بشم

----------


## milad475

> ممنون دادش گلم.الان حتی نمیتونم وارد سیستم پاسخ گویی بشم.میگه رمز اشتیاه است.اما درسته دارم وارد میکنم.ک میشه رشته خوبی قبول بشم از دست سنجش راحت بشم


خواهش میکنم. ببین حتی موقع ثبت نام هم سیستم اجازه نمیداد کسایی که نظام قدیم هستن برای نظام جدید ثبت نام  کنن. فک نمیکنم اصلن جای نگرانی داشته باشه. شما نظامتو درست وارد کردی پس نگران هیچی نباش.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Aghay_halo

برا منم پیامک اومده حالا باید کجا رو ویرایش کنم؟

----------


## milad475

> برا منم پیامک اومده حالا باید کجا رو ویرایش کنم؟


پایین بند ۱۸ تیک تایید رو بزن پرینت جدید بگیر بعدش باید این عبارت تو پرینت جدید اضافه بشه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> پایین بند ۱۸ تیک تایید رو بزن پرینت جدید بگیر بعدش باید این عبارت تو پرینت جدید اضافه بشه


خیلی ممنون

----------


## Aghay_halo

> پایین بند ۱۸ تیک تایید رو بزن پرینت جدید بگیر بعدش باید این عبارت تو پرینت جدید اضافه بشه


الان من فارغ اتحصیلم باید ترمی واحدی رو تایید کنم درسته دیگه؟

----------


## Baran_98

> *دوستان تیک رو که زدید براتون پیامک ویرایش اومد ؟*


ببخشید این پیام که میگین متنش چیه؟
آخه من ویرایش انجام دادم پرینت هم گرفتم ولی پیامکی برام نیومد

----------


## Baran_98

> آره اومد


ببخشید این پیام که میگین متنش چیه؟
آخه من ویرایش انجام دادم پرینت هم گرفتم ولی پیامکی برام نیومد البته من دیروز انجام دادم شاید طول میکشه تا پیام بدن؟!میشه بگین برای شما چقدر بعد پیام ویرایش اومد  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Baran_98

ببخشید برای من نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی(نظام آموزشی ۵_۳_۳_۱ )
من دیپلم تجربی سال ۹۵ هستم 
الان دیدم برای شما فقط نوشته ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی ؟
یعنی مهمه؟ممکنه اشتباهی شده باشه یا فرقی نداره؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Baran_98


ببخشید این پیام که میگین متنش چیه؟
آخه من ویرایش انجام دادم پرینت هم گرفتم ولی پیامکی برام نیومد


فقط شماره پرونده رو نوشته و بعدش نوشته در تاریخ و ساعت فلان ویرایش شد.*

----------


## Baran_98

> *
> 
> فقط شماره پرونده رو نوشته و بعدش نوشته در تاریخ و ساعت فلان ویرایش شد.*


ممنون از پاسختون ببخشید چقدر طول کشید تا پیام بیاد آخه من دیروز ویرایش کردم میگم شاید طول میکشه تا پیام بیاد؟!؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Baran_98


ممنون از پاسختون ببخشید چقدر طول کشید تا پیام بیاد آخه من دیروز ویرایش کردم میگم شاید طول میکشه تا پیام بیاد؟!؟


خواهش میکنم  برای من همون روزش اومد ، اگه اطمینان ندارید که اطلاعات رو درست وارد کردید یه بار دیگه به یه کافی نت مطمئن سر بزنید که براتون چک کنه.*

----------


## Baran_98

نه فکر نکنم اشتباه شده باشه نمیدونم شایدم  :Yahoo (2): 
ببخشید باز هم ی سوالی شما کدوم نظام رو کنکور میدین؟اگه نظام ترمی واحدی هستین میشه بگین بعد ویرایش براتون تو قسمت دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل چی نوشته؟برای من نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی (نظام آموزشی ۵_۳_۳_۱)
برای شما هم همینه؟

----------


## ifmvi

*من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بودش،از اونی که ویرایش کردم پرینت نگرفتم اما اولش که میخواستم وارد قسمت ویرایش بشم همین گزینه ی ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی(5_3_3_1)رو علامت زدم.*

----------


## milad475

> نه فکر نکنم اشتباه شده باشه نمیدونم شایدم 
> ببخشید باز هم ی سوالی شما کدوم نظام رو کنکور میدین؟اگه نظام ترمی واحدی هستین میشه بگین بعد ویرایش براتون تو قسمت دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل چی نوشته؟برای من نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی (نظام آموزشی ۵_۳_۳_۱)
> برای شما هم همینه؟


توی قسمت دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل برای من نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی فقط اینو نوشته پایین این قسمت هم این عبارتو نوشته... برگه شماهم این عبارتو نوشته یا نه؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad475


توی قسمت دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل برای من نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی فقط اینو نوشته پایین این قسمت هم این عبارتو نوشته... برگه شماهم این عبارتو نوشته یا نه؟



ببخشید برای شما هم بعد از تایید کردن اطلاعاتتون پیامک ویرایش اومد ؟*

----------


## milad475

> *
> 
> ببخشید برای شما هم بعد از تایید کردن اطلاعاتتون پیامک ویرایش اومد ؟*


من شماره موبایل پدرمو وارد کردم  نمیدونم اومده یا نه

----------


## milad475

> *
> 
> ببخشید برای شما هم بعد از تایید کردن اطلاعاتتون پیامک ویرایش اومد ؟*


ببخشید برگه شما هم همینطوریه دقیقن؟؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad475


ببخشید برگه شما هم همینطوریه دقیقن؟؟



بله همینجوری بود برای منم.*

----------


## Baran_98

> توی قسمت دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل برای من نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی فقط اینو نوشته پایین این قسمت هم این عبارتو نوشته... برگه شماهم این عبارتو نوشته یا نه؟


نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی(نظام آموزشی ۵_۳_۳_۱)
قسمت قبل پرانتز که با برای شما فرقی نداره فقط مال شما اول نوشته ترمی واحدی بعد سالی واحدی 
فقط نمیدونم چرا برای من قسمت تو پرانتز هم اضافه شده

----------


## milad475

> نوشته نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی(نظام آموزشی ۵_۳_۳_۱)
> قسمت قبل پرانتز که با برای شما فرقی نداره فقط مال شما اول نوشته ترمی واحدی بعد سالی واحدی 
> فقط نمیدونم چرا برای من قسمت تو پرانتز هم اضافه شده


عبارت (داوطلب گرامی با توجه به اینکه سوالات ازمون سراسری... )  هم برای شما به این صورته؟

----------


## Baran_98

> عبارت (داوطلب گرامی با توجه به....)  هم برای شما به این صورته؟


بله همینه دقیقا 
ببخشید ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی 
که با سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی فرقی نداره؟
پس فکر میکنم برای منم درست باشه
خب نظام ما همون ۵ ۳ ۳ ۱ بود دیگه ۵ سال ابتدایی ۳ ال راهنمایی ۳ سال دبیرستان ۱ سال پیش دانشگاهی؟
من دیروز ویرایش کردم شاید این قسمت متن رو جدید اضافه کرده باشن

----------


## Baran_98

> *من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بودش،از اونی که ویرایش کردم پرینت نگرفتم اما اولش که میخواستم وارد قسمت ویرایش بشم همین گزینه ی ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی(5_3_3_1)رو علامت زدم.*


خیلی ممنون از پاسختون 
پس برای منم درسته

----------


## milad475

> بله همینه دقیقا 
> ببخشید ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی 
> که با سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی فرقی نداره؟
> پس فکر میکنم برای منم درست باشه
> خب نظام ما همون ۵ ۳ ۳ ۱ بود دیگه ۵ سال ابتدایی ۳ ال راهنمایی ۳ سال دبیرستان ۱ سال پیش دانشگاهی؟
> من دیروز ویرایش کردم شاید این قسمت متن رو جدید اضافه کرده باشن


سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی هیچ فرقی ندارن برای همه همینو زده
همه چیز درسته.  نگران نباشید.

----------


## Baran_98

ممنون از پاسختون ‌.

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Baran_98


بله همینه دقیقا 
ببخشید ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی 
که با سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی فرقی نداره؟
پس فکر میکنم برای منم درست باشه
خب نظام ما همون ۵ ۳ ۳ ۱ بود دیگه ۵ سال ابتدایی ۳ ال راهنمایی ۳ سال دبیرستان ۱ سال پیش دانشگاهی؟
من دیروز ویرایش کردم شاید این قسمت متن رو جدید اضافه کرده باشن


من مجدد رفتم نگاه کردم اون پرانتزه (5_3_3_1) هم بود جلوی ترمی یا سالی واحدی درسته ، همینطور که گفتید ما 5 سال ابتدایی و 3 سال راهنمایی و سه سال دبیرستان و یک سال پیش داشتیم.*

----------


## milad475

> *
> 
> من مجدد رفتم نگاه کردم اون پرانتزه (5_3_3_1) هم بود جلوی ترمی یا سالی واحدی درسته ، همینطور که گفتید ما 5 سال ابتدایی و 3 سال راهنمایی و سه سال دبیرستان و یک سال پیش داشتیم.*


خوب برگه خیلی ها مثل خودم فقط زده سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی، دیگه اون پرانتز۵_۳_۳_۱ رو نداره که... مشکلی پیش نمیاد که؟؟؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad475


خوب برگه خیلی ها مثل خودم فقط زده سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی، دیگه اون پرانتز۵_۳_۳_۱ رو نداره که... مشکلی پیش نمیاد که؟؟؟


احتمالا کسایی که توی ساعات اولیه تایید زدن این پرانتز براشون نبوده ، چون من خودم یه خورده دیرتر تایید کردم،فکر میکنم بعدا این پرانتز رو اضافه کردن ، از یه مشاور هم پرسیدم گفتن فکر نمیکنم ایرادی داشته باشه .*

----------


## Baran_98

> *
> 
> من مجدد رفتم نگاه کردم اون پرانتزه (5_3_3_1) هم بود جلوی ترمی یا سالی واحدی درسته ، همینطور که گفتید ما 5 سال ابتدایی و 3 سال راهنمایی و سه سال دبیرستان و یک سال پیش داشتیم.*


تشکر مجدد
خودم هم الان از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن که درسته 
خدا روشکر 
ان شاءالله همه مون ثبت نام مون درست باشه

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان من رفیقم دیر تر از من تایید زد واسه اون 5-3-3-1 زده الان تلکیف چیه ماله من اشتباهه ؟!
ماله اون درسته ؟
فرقی دارن؟

----------


## Baran_98

من از سنجش پرسیدم برای من ۵_۳_۳_۱ داره گفتن درسته 
برای خیلی ها هم نداره ولی درسته ب نظرم فقط برای اونایی که دیرتر انجام دادن فکر کنم این قسمت ۵_۳_۳_۱ اضافه شده چون خودم هم دیر ویرایش کردم
میتونین خودتون هم تو سایت سنجش بپرسید

----------

